# A surprise when scaling up



## Mike (16/7/15)

I mixed my third 1 litre bottle this morning. So I've been keeping it heated for the past few hours to speed up the reactions inside. Previously I'd only made up to 250ml.

After a few hours I pulled the bottle out the bath and opened it up. Dagassing is _seriously _a thing. I've not noticed how severe this can be as I've only picked up the change in taste, but I'd never been hit with such a strong smell before. I can only assume it's because of the bigger batch but this has really reinforced opening bottles for me. I generally would put bottles in my ultrasonic and run it for a short cycle with them open to aid this anyway, but now I'm going to experiment with keeping it open while in the bath.

Of course this is concentrate dependant, in this case it was the vanilla bean ice cream which had caused it, as this didn't happen with any of my other bottles. It's still a curious topic and I'm sure it'd be effective for all juices as it does remove some harsh tasting chemicals in my experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (16/7/15)

I can only imagine what around 150 mils of flavouring punch would do to your nose.


----------



## Mike (16/7/15)

@ET it mixed up all the flavouring in a 250ml bottle at first. It was seriously unnerving  but once the PG and VG are mixed in, it's not as intense - my surprise was how much gas was being released during the steeping process.


----------

